# Canvas Tent Repair?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone on here repaired a rip in their canvas tent? I have three small holes in a Kodiak Canvas tent that need repair before the fabric tears. I'm looking for product and method suggestions.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would try Kirkham's as they sell a lot of materials and may be able to advise how rather than having them fix it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I would try Kirkham's as they sell a lot of materials and may be able to advise how rather than having them fix it.


+1 Their # 801-486-4161


----------

